# When You Get To Old To Walk Your Dog



## lukebass (Nov 24, 2019)

About three years ago I was struggling to give my dog a proper walk.  I started looking for a small house with a fenced yard, but could not find a thing.  I considered giving her up.  I looked into hiring a dog walker but that amounted to $10/walk and that adds up to a lot of money annually.  Then I got the notion of buying a mobility cart and that is what I did.  The cost was less than the cost of dog walker and a complete return on investment in about six months.  My dog loves it because she walks, not runs, about 5-6 mph.  I surely couldn't walk that fast but my mobility cart can.  Missy gets two or three walks at day from .5 to a full mile each walk.  She is in great shape.   

My point is simply that if you find yourself in a situation where walking your pet becomes too much then consider buying a mobility cart.   One word of caution;  some dogs might not take to walking along with a mobility cart so you might want to rent one first.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 24, 2019)

lukebass said:


> About three years ago I was struggling to give my dog a proper walk.  I started looking for a small house with a fenced yard, but could not find a thing.  I considered giving her up.  I looked into hiring a dog walker but that amounted to $10/walk and that adds up to a lot of money annually.  Then I got the notion of buying a mobility cart and that is what I did.  The cost was less than the cost of dog walker and a complete return on investment in about six months.  My dog loves it because she walks, not runs, about 5-6 mph.  I surely couldn't walk that fast but my mobility cart can.  Missy gets two or three walks at day from .5 to a full mile each walk.  She is in great shape.
> 
> My point is simply that if you find yourself in a situation where walking your pet becomes too much then consider buying a mobility cart.   One word of caution;  some dogs might not take to walking along with a mobility cart so you might want to rent one first.


Like they say, ''where there's a will, there is a way".  Congrats on finding a solution to your problem, so glad you didn't give up your dog.  Can you post a pic of what the mobility cart looks like?  Doesn't have to be yours, a stock photo is fine.  How much was it?


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 24, 2019)

Great solution, Luke.   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2019)

Luke, glad you solved the walking problem with your little Schnauzer, that's great.  I don't know anything about a mobility cart either.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)

There is a fellow in our park who walks his dog using a golf cart. A German Shepard and they go by my house 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

That’s a great idea.


----------



## toffee (Nov 25, 2019)

I see loads walkng their dogs who use carts luke ' is a great thing to have !


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

I see  mobility scooters where I live everyday.  ... Some are Vets who need them for just getting around the area,    and a couple use theirs to let their dogs run along side of them..  It seems like a good solution for all.

Someday when I can't  keep up with my dog on walks,  I will definitely  look into getting one.   For now, I really enjoy the daily walking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 25, 2019)

I have never walked any of my dogs. I let them out in the yard to do as they please.


----------

